# Can't even find a wireless network in Ubuntu



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey everybody. I just got a new desktop and I've been looking forward to using Ubuntu again after 3 months (house remodel, last Ubuntu PC sucked [7 GB HDD]). After getting Ubuntu setup on my computer, the first thing that I did was search for my wireless network (I had installed an earlier version and wanted to upgrade to at least a stable 8.04). But, I couldn't even find a network. I am using a Netgear wg311 v3 54 MBPS PCI Adapter Wireless Card, any idea if that is compatible with Ubuntu?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

What chipset is your Wireless adapter, If it a Atheros all I can say is good luck. I have one in my laptop and its been a total struggle, I've used madwifi installed it numerous times and never worked


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

How do I figure what chipset it has?

-Dilyn


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Dilyn, you have an Atheros chipset. I would recommend that you start with this link and see what it gets you.

Cheers!


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I'll get back to you if it doesn't work out very well.


----------

